# Mother Natures Humour.



## rusty (Aug 16, 2012)

Dragon fly with cartoon face, this is an untouched image other than cropping..


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 16, 2012)

Are you sure it isn't a Disney spy drone?

Jim


----------



## Lou (Aug 16, 2012)

Jim...you know you're not supposed to talk about those...


----------



## Oz (Aug 17, 2012)

It is ok Lou, Home Land Security is in control of them and therefore they have been declassified.


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not to sure about this, butt something BUGS me.

Dean


----------



## joem (Aug 17, 2012)

I think this thread is dragon on too far


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 17, 2012)

joem said:


> I think this thread is dragon on too far



I hear where your coming from, this could turn into a long tail.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 17, 2012)

First time i read this thread. I wondered what all the buzzzz was about. :mrgreen:


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 17, 2012)

All this pun-off wording really stings my brain..... and, that really bites! :shock:


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice humor in here....Do search dragonfly up close you get great pics....


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 18, 2012)

You guys are nuts.... :lol: That closeup shot is beautiful, crisp and clear. I know you all know that the bigger ones are called "Dr. Needles". Back home in New Jersey you see both kinds.. the Dragon Fly and the Dr. Needle. They always remind me of the old double winged airplanes.

Kevin


----------



## rewalston (Aug 18, 2012)

This is getting to be funny, hope nobody gets ticked off and Flies off the handle


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 18, 2012)

Just a case of winging it, and wait for the time to flutter bye.


----------



## Geo (Aug 18, 2012)

its nice to be able to enjoy nature from the creature comforts of home.anyone that cant appreciate it should't cause a flap about it.


----------



## MMFJ (Aug 18, 2012)

Makes one wonder just how long a thread like this can keep dragon on.......


----------

